# GBA pulled from shelves - Discontinued



## flipt (Nov 24, 2007)

Went out today to buy my young daughter a GBA (Pink)(shes to young to use a DS still). I had seen many upon many at the local walmart and figured I would be able to get one. NOPE.

Supposedly, they have sold them all and arent getting any more. 

I can understand the GBA being discontinued, but after further investigation ALL stores have had the GBA "sold out"

Is this a move by Nintendo to get everyone to buy the DS (which I have and personally love) or a case of pure co-incidence?


----------



## JPH (Nov 24, 2007)

The stores over had a lot last time I checked (but today was Black Friday so...er, probably sold out?).
This may only be in Canada, or perhaps only in the area you live in.
Nintendo will milk all the money they can out of the GBA and I wouldn't be surprised if they continue to sell GBA a little longer...

edit: spelling error


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 24, 2007)

Good question. Nintendo often doesn't make a public announcement when discontinuing products or cancelling games.

Like there wasn't an official one for the eReader's end of life. Nor for production ending of any GBA model. Or the cancellation of Nintendo Puzzle Collection outside Japan.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 24, 2007)

oh shit, i better buy a micro as soon as i can then

always wanted one, something to play during assemblies and mass days at school


----------



## Jaejae (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, I'd better get that Famicom Micro off Play Asia soon then.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 24, 2007)

Just get her a DS, it isn't any more complicated to use than a GBA, and it still has plenty of simple games.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Nov 24, 2007)

hmm well here in Toronto i just went to the Real Canadian SUperstore the other day and i saw gameboy SP's there.. although there were onlyl like 5 left ><

i think nintendo is going to disown the gameboy advanced series all together.. just like they did with the original gameboy + square cartridge games. Like with the latest news of rumors about how nintendo's Ds Lite 2.0 will NOT have a gba slot anymore >


----------



## T-hug (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Just get her a DS, it isn't any more complicated to use than a GBA, and it still has plenty of simple games.



Exactly! Get her the DS and just play GBA carts on it.  Least when she is old enough for DS games you already have it!
If she can play GBA, I'm pretty sure there are some DS games that would cater for her, why not do a test run with your DS?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, one thing is for sure, this post has a big "get you GBM as soon as you can!" title all over it! =D


----------



## War (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, it makes sense really. Why should they keep attempting to sell the GBA when the DS has been out forever, plays GBA games perfect, and is the latest model?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, but if so... It was quietly discontinued. Like the original Xbox. No direct confirmation from Nintendo corporate HQ themselves.


----------



## JPH (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> oh shit, i better buy a micro as soon as i can then
> 
> always wanted one, something to play during assemblies and mass days at school



Hell yeah...so portable and lightweight. I love them little things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, DS Phat since she's young...it's more durable than the Lite, since she is young.
Or hell, maybe order her an SP or Micro on the internet for cheap?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh shit, i better buy a micro as soon as i can then
> ...


Yes, get her a small lightweight, endurable thing liek the Micro.

But get her a DS Phat because it's durable. You contradict yourself too much. On a simpler note, you should buy her a GBA on craigslist, or eBay. Hell, I could sell you one fo mine.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 24, 2007)

I strongly suggest trying to find a micro. It's durable, no hinges to crack, and it's a great size for little hands. I've dropped mine a few times and it's none the worse for wear. Also the faceplates are great for when it gets a bit scuffed up.. just change it out, hey presto!

Awesome little handhelds!!! You may have to look a bit to find one, but they are utterly worth it.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 24, 2007)

Not susprised at all that they are discontinuing  the GBA. If Nintendo announced what they were doing with a big Goodbye GBA press announcement all the little fanboy's will be like you can't do that...etc.

As with your issue i suggest try to find a Micro as Mthrnite and others have suggested ,more durable, light weight and stuff which makes it the overall better thing to get.


----------



## ben_r_ (Nov 24, 2007)

Well if you cant get them in the store theres always ebay....


----------



## flipt (Nov 24, 2007)

Ebay is insane for the gba... atleast 100 bux without shipping.. ouch.

I can understand the gba being discontinued... its just the manner... everywhere saying the "sold them all" at the same time (I went to 4 diffrent stores)


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think it's discontinued yet.. there are still games being released to it.. i think..


----------



## BumFace (Nov 24, 2007)

well there are second handstores, but it might not be likely that they might have a gba


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Well, it makes sense really. Why should they keep attempting to sell the GBA when the DS has been out forever, plays GBA games perfect, and is the latest model?


Well if they get a GBA now they might  get a DS later on, so instead of just buying a DS they'll sell two consoles.

Does that even make sense?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway they are still on sell over here, but I'd doubt stores will stock brand new GBAs when their current stock has gone as people are trading their old GBA consoles in and I guess they make more money of them.


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 24, 2007)

I also suggest getting a DS now rather than later...
It basically half GBA anyway...

Also there are some nice DS games for the younger people like "I did it mum!" and others...


----------



## Arkansaw (Nov 24, 2007)

I like gba because it is easier to carry around, but if pple are playing ds games mostly, nds is better


----------



## gigas (Nov 24, 2007)

hey are we talkin sp or old school advance or micro?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(flipt @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Ebay is insane for the gba... atleast 100 bux without shipping.. ouch.
> 
> I can understand the gba being discontinued... its just the manner... everywhere saying the "sold them all" at the same time (I went to 4 diffrent stores)


http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/102-67167...=gba+sp&x=0&y=0


----------



## Fat D (Nov 24, 2007)

Advantages of a true GBA against a DS:
Multiplayer
GB/GBC
Cube Link


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 23 2007 said:


> oh shit, i better buy a micro as soon as i can then
> 
> always wanted one, something to play during assemblies and mass days at school



hahaha i got me one of those.
I play it during class holding it behind my book.


----------



## test84 (Nov 24, 2007)

what do u suggest, new SP or Micro?


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 24, 2007)

What I was trying to say is... Discontinued or not, there has been NO direct and specific confirmation from Nintendo themselves. Subtle or even obvious "hints" don't really count.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 24, 2007)

Pokemon Center, an official Nintendo store, is not sold out of micros:
http://www.pokemoncenter.com/invt/4302

In fact that's $20 cheaper than I've seen anywhere else...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 24, 2007)

:'(  I still remember the Day I bought my GBA.....The hours I spent playing FFTA  :'( ...GBA is the best handheld ever!


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 25, 2007)

GBA is the best when it comes to handhelds. Still have my Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Advance SP i want a Gameboy Micro thing aswell now, i was at EB games (Australia) and they are still selling GBA and GBA games as far as i know.


----------



## dexmix (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Noitora @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> :'(Â I still remember the Day I bought my GBA.....The hours I spent playing FFTAÂ :'( ...GBA is the best handheld ever!



the gba game library right now is unbeatable. - considering gba can play all gb and gbc games via goomba and pocketnes

i have single handedly bought 7 micros total and gotten 7 other people to buy micros. I bought a 20th anniversary one today at gamestop. they had to go to the backroom to find one, because they said haven't sold any in over a year. the price went up to $70, from $50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have an extra new one in box, im gonna sell or give to a friend.

as a side note - i prefer the dot pitch/brightness of the micro as well as the d-pad (best of all handhelds) and the button feel. fighting games were impossible till they made the micro.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 25, 2007)

EB games in the US is liquidating all GBA and Gamecube software. Every single new game, regardless of age, has been marked down to it's used price and labeled as used.


----------



## HyoImowano (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Fat D @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Advantages of a true GBA against a DS:
> Multiplayer
> GB/GBC
> Cube Link



Also points against a Micro, go with an SP everyone, it's the best!


----------



## dexmix (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fat D @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Advantages of a true GBA against a DS:
> ...




micro has multiplayer + GB/GBC through emulators.

cubelink is only through custom cables.

*edit:* not to mention a more discreet size, better style with faceplates, sharper and brighter image than an SP, or how about a real headphone jack? not to mention a better D-pad than Wii, DS, and way better than the D-Pad on the SP.

so which one was the best again?


----------



## Arkansaw (Nov 25, 2007)

I prefer the SP for its low maintenance when keeping is only a matter of folding it up and stuffing it somewhere. Mine is all scratched-up on the exterior, but the screen is mostly intact (with some dust that got trapped over the years)


----------



## Fat D (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(dexmix @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HyoImowano @ Nov 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Fat D @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> ...


You need adapters to link a GBM with any other Game Boy. And GBC emulation is not like true GBC. You cannot use original carts and I don't think the link function works as good.
The SP Screen is larger as well.

I'd prefer an SP pver a Micro any day.


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> Anyway they are still on sell over here, but I'd doubt stores will stock brand new GBAs when their current stock has gone as people are trading their old GBA consoles in and I guess they make more money of them.


They are getting harder to find though, Woolworths have scrapped them and our local-ish HMV only had one lonely pink Micro stuffed in a cabinet by the till last time I looked. Only larger or gaming-dedicated stores like Game and Argos carry the games anymore, and Gamestation only has preowned consoles. 

Forget accessories, they're nigh on impossible to find anywhere on the high street now. Even Game's website only sells 2.


----------



## flipt (Nov 25, 2007)

So i was lucky enough to find one and buy it. A nice girls at an EB Games grabbed one she wasnt suppose to after i told her my story. They have been told by the head corporation to remove them from shelves and if anyone asks to push them to the DS. With everything else considered, I dont believe this to be an EB Games specific issue.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 25, 2007)

I found a used GBA micro at a Gamestop.
Later to realize it had no link port.
Took it back the next week.

Personally I think the origonal DS made a good GBA SP replacement.
I really liked the DS's D-pad.

The Micro had one nice screen, but so so tiny.
Plus I dont really care for the newer D-pads nintendo has been making. Diagonals seem hard to press for me. I liked the fatter DS d-pad best.

Though Id love to replace them all with Saturn D-pads if I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, goodbye GBA, its been good.


----------



## Slipurson (Nov 25, 2007)

I just want to chime in with the rest of the Micro yes-sayers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i just love my micro, played through both Gs games and FFTA(well not completed yet, damn savefile got messed up) on it at work, now my work alows me to have my DS with me.. nightshift is good that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. smaller screen just makes the games look more detailed and since it has the "change brightness" buttons it is imho better then the SP that even tho it is backlit it aint as bright as i would like it. As for the Cube linkage.. if she aint old enough to play on a DS.. how could she be old enough to play the GBA connected to the Cube? =)

So get her a micro ASAP.. its small enough so that she can sneak it into school/daycare (depending on HOW you she is)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here in sweden you can get them for around 600 SKR (about ~62€ or 92CAD/93USD) plus shipping, so its not so diff from the E-Bay prices.. and if they are getting harder to get from stores the prices will sure soon start to go up.

Edit: Bah and i read it all but skipped like the last 3 posts.. just to miss that you had bought one already, congratz on that


----------



## theman69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Will my DSL work w/ Micro?


----------



## Sneakz (Nov 27, 2007)

GBA is pretty much dead, I doubt Ill ever need GBM (even though it looks hella cool, and Id love to just own the damn thing) but Its pretty useless since I dont even buy GBA games anyway

But for your daughter, then hell buy her whatever you can get for cheap, she will most likely brake it (Hell I managed to brake my DS phat top screen) so why even bother dropping good cash on a micro (Besides the obvious fact its sexy)


----------



## dexmix (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Sneakz @ Nov 26 2007 said:


> GBA is pretty much dead, I doubt Ill ever need GBM (even though it looks hella cool, and Id love to just own the damn thing) but Its pretty useless since I dont even buy GBA games anyway
> 
> But for your daughter, then hell buy her whatever you can get for cheap, she will most likely brake it (Hell I managed to brake my DS phat top screen) so why even bother dropping good cash on a micro (Besides the obvious fact its sexy)




we're on gba temp? who here buys gba games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also the micro has a hard metal shell, its pretty durable.


----------

